# "Crystal 150L" or "Extra Dark Crystal" availability in



## slash22000 (25/6/13)

Looking for some of the above, but can't seem to find a source. The darkest crystal I can find is around 120L, but this recipe specifically requires US Crystal 150L or UK "Extra Dark Crystal".

Special B and Caraaroma are around that level but the recipe again specifically states NOT to use either of them.

Anybody have any ideas? Clues? Suggestions? Hypotheses?


----------



## wbosher (25/6/13)

What's the recipe slash?


----------



## slash22000 (25/6/13)

Stone "Arrogant Bastard" clone. It's been debated for _years_ and I've been researching it for months. Apparently, the closest recipe anybody has found so far is:

OG 1.073, FG 1.018, WLP007

90% 2-row
5% Special B
5% "Extra Dark" UK 150L crystal

~95 IBU (Rager)

2.3g/L Chinook 90 minutes
0.8g/L Chinook 20 minutes
0.4g/L Chinook 15 minutes
0.4g/L Chinook 10 minutes
0.4g/L Chinook 5 minutes
0.4g/L Chinook 0 minutes

Apparently, 10% Special B (0% 150L) is very close to the original, but 50/50 Special B / UK 150L is much closer. There must be some place to get it. :unsure:


----------



## hoppy2B (25/6/13)

Bairds Dark Crystal Malt is only 91L. That is supposed to be the darkest crystal in the Bairds range. Who makes the 150L?

You could always get some of the dark and roast it a bit.


----------



## felten (25/6/13)

http://www.bairds-malt.co.uk/Roasted.html

Looks like they make a 150L there.


----------



## slash22000 (25/6/13)

It looks like it's made by "Simpsons" and they call it "Extra Dark Crystal". They sell it in the US, I was hoping I could buy it in AU somewhere. If worse comes to worse I will just use 120L "Dark" UK crystal I have.


----------

